# Alternative to Aladdin lamps



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

As not to hijack the other thread about the mantles FINALLY, maybe, soon, or eventually being available, thought I'd ask others:

Do you have a kerosene / oil lamp that even comes close to the light output of an Aladdin? 

I love my Aladdins, but come on.......isn't there ANY other company that can make an oil lamp that is just as good? The whole issue with the mantles being on backorder forever just makes me realize how we are at the mercy of this one company for providing us with spare parts for our lighting needs.

I also have two Kosmos oil lamps (round wick) and they are ok, better than a flat wick, but still not as bright.


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

There are lamps that use mantels like coleman laterns and are also pumped. They make new ones and there are antiques. Lemans sells replacement shades. Most of the Amish in MO use these either new or antique. Much better (briter) than Aladdins IMO.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

CarolynRenee said:


> As not to hijack the other thread about the mantles FINALLY, maybe, soon, or eventually being available, thought I'd ask others:
> 
> Do you have a kerosene / oil lamp that even comes close to the light output of an Aladdin?
> 
> I love my Aladdins, but come on.......isn't there ANY other company that can make an oil lamp that is just as good?


I've used a coleman lamp, but the noise bothered me plus there was some odor. I just ordered mantles for my two Aladdin lamps (both no. 23), wick lifter and wicks from here: 

www.antiquelampsupply.com

Everything was in stock.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> I've used a coleman lamp, but the noise bothered me plus there was some odor. I just ordered mantles for my two Aladdin lamps (both no. 23), wick lifter and wicks from here:
> 
> www.antiquelampsupply.com
> 
> Everything was in stock.


Hey, thank you Belfry! I just ordered half a dozen and they accepted my order so I'm hoping they really do have them, it's getting dark up here.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I've never found a non-pressurized fuel lamp that even comes close to putting out the brightness of an Aladdin. 

We have a BriteLyt PetroMax lantern that puts out way more light than an Aladdin or even a Coleman lantern....but it hisssssssses. It has the light output equivalent to a 400-watt incadesent light bulb.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

GrammasCabin said:


> Hey, thank you Belfry! I just ordered half a dozen and they accepted my order so I'm hoping they really do have them, it's getting dark up here.


My order arrived Wednesday, so unless my order for 2 depleted their stock, they should have plenty for you.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

GrammasCabin, have you tried asking the closest Ace Hardware to order you some? I shoud inventory my own stock of Aladdin supplies, now that I think about it. I haven't bought any in years, now I don't know where I locate any.


----------



## roosterwilliams (12 mo ago)

The model 23 mantles have gone sky high and hard to locate. Hope to learn of thread available to remake them on the wire frame. Got to be a way to do this.
Rom


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

AUGH.

Zombie thread... and I was so excited when I saw @Belfrybat's post... until I noticed that this is a 12 year old thread.


----------



## roosterwilliams (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply, I guess a regular oil lamp will be next. Too bad ..there is a market for the mantle.7


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

roosterwilliams said:


> Thanks for the reply, I guess a regular oil lamp will be next. Too bad ..there is a market for the mantle.7


We have the Lox-on mantles for our Aladdin. They really have become very expensive, and a bit difficult to find. When we see one, we buy it.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I bought a lamp and a box of mantles for 20 bucks a few years ago 
so I have 2 Aladdin lamps .
I have a bunch of Colman lamps allso . 
Aladdin puts out better light for sure but mine use a quart of lamp oil
every nite .
I think led solar panels with battery’s are really easy now .
Just turn them on


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Solar lanterns. Inexpensive and doesn't need lamp oil. With LED's these are amazingly bright. Also doesn't add unwanted heat to the house in the summer.
I set them outside during the day when needed and use them at night.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

*The brightest solar lantern puts out 150 lumens.*










*150 lumens is roughly equivalent to an 11-watt light bulb (assuming 14 lumens per watt)*










*An Aladdin lamp puts out the light equivalent to a 60-watt light bulb, or about 840 lumens (or more than five solar LED lanterns).*


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I've owned both and I prefer the solar lights.


----------

